# Latest Aquisition: Casio Wave Ceptor



## Radishimo (Aug 19, 2007)

This arrived yesterday with a free bracelet tool which I put to good use the same evening. Now I can use this to set all of my other watches by - oh yeah!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's nice, I like the inner bezel(s), I like the face colour and indices, and I particularly like the date window in the traditional postion but digital. Nice.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

MarkF said:


> That's nice, I like the inner bezel(s), I like the face colour and indices, and I particularly like the date window in the traditional postion but digital. Nice.


Very nice I have chronograph solar powered multi frequency myself makes you woner how they squeee it all in !


----------



## Radishimo (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's another shot.

And some specs:

-WR 100m.

-Luminous hands.

-LED light.

-Alarm.

-Dual region atomic sync. (England and Germany).

-Ratcheting bezel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice mate ,nice solid watch ,to be honest i havent seen that model before


----------

